# polysterine rock walls



## Adam_R (Sep 26, 2007)

what would you use to carve the polysterine from i wnan tto get one of those hot wire sculptors but cant buy onlie and dont know anywhere that sells them so if you know of anywhere let me know guys and any oter ways of doing it : victory:


----------



## ANT (Nov 11, 2007)

you can use a littlw white sprit in a brush to make dents and holes and i used a knife to cut my polystrene


----------



## Adam_R (Sep 26, 2007)

i tried taht it come out ok with a stanley knife bout i only have some ready mixed grout and it real thick


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

DIY Hot Wire Cutter


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

Fixx said:


> DIY Hot Wire Cutter


I think he meant more to carve it into rock type shapes.. The above will just cut it in half.


----------

